

You're more than the Fucking Janitor: thoughts on startup leadership - seldo
http://jonathanhstrauss.com/blog/2012/07/suck-it-bitches-thoughts-on-startup-leadership/

======
johncoltrane
Here is my thought: calling people like that is a sure sign that your "Fucking
Janitor" is a lot more useful to your startup than you.

~~~
prehnra
This is in response to another blog post that was floating up hn recently. The
title of that other post is the origin of the "fucking janitor" thing.

In my opinion it is not worth finding the original by the way. It was pretty
shallow analysis and a little cliche. The language was obviously there solely
to attract attention.

I think this (replying) author could have dropped it from the title but maybe
there was a search strategy in keeping it.

